# Night Walleyes



## Prez (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know we tried trolling at night for walleyes for the first time on April 21st. We went with Virgil from fishcrazycharters.com. We caught 3 walleyes before dark and 8 after dark. There was three of us on the boat and all three were lucky enough to land fish ohio walleyes. The biggest was 31/10.4 lbs, next was 30.5/9.8 lbs, and the third was 28/7.11 lbs. The smallest fish we caught was 23 inches all the way up to the whopper. If you never night fished it is a blast. 


Prez


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Are you Terry or Clifff? 

I grew up with Steff and lived on there mom's street and are friends with Dan and Jim sinclair, unless I got the dates mixed up. 

Kevin


----------

